# Daytime vs. Nighttime Driving – Please Weigh-In



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

As mentioned in prior posts, I've been driving for Lyft for approximately 7 months and just added Uber 20-days ago. I only added Uber because Lyft still does not have a strong enough client base in Las Vegas to keep me busy full-time. Since adding Uber, I never wait longer than 2 minutes for a ping. I no longer respond to "pool rides" tho for reasons too many to mention at this time.

ANYWAY, I typically stick to daytime driving from 7am to 7pm, 7-days, excluding an occasional day off. I've been wanting to try my hand at driving the Las Vegas strip at night because several drivers in Las Vegas claim to make A LOT of money.

That being said, tonight I drove both the Las Vegas Strip and Fremont Street Experience (downtown)

&#8230;all I can say is yuck! I now know why so many drivers on this site complain of low bullshit fares, difficult pax and zero tips!

I began my evening with my usual spotless SUV stocked with water and snacks. I drank 2 larger ice coffees and was rarin' to go to make some serious money&#8230;

sigh&#8230; to follow are tonight's fares from 5pm to 9:28 pm: $8.88, no tip. $9.09, no tip. $9.14, no tip. $4.82 on a serge WTF?, no tip. $8.35, no tip. $8.16, $5 tip and request to drive the couple to a wedding tomorrow night at 6pm .

In a nutshell, I quickly deduced that driving from one casino to another was NOT for ME and way too much work for little reward. During the daytime, I am use to driving much longer fares, i.e., $16.50 fare, $5 tip, $30 fare, $10 tip, $10.50 fare, $15 tip, etc&#8230;

If Vegas drivers are REALLY making as much as they claim, I say more power to you! As good as [I THINK I AM LOL], I largely failed as a successful nighttime driver. Perhaps the "real money" is in bar-runs, but I will never know as I will never drive nights again.

I wouldn't mind hearing commentary by drivers in other markets

Dam, I'm glad that's over LOL


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I think you should stop with the water and snacks.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Jagent said:


> I think you should stop with the water and snacks.


I agree.

Also, any driver that tells you they "make bank" or whatever terminology they use, ask them what their cost per mile is and when they don't know what you're talking about, you'll know that they have no idea what they're actually making.

I've worked in two cities that have "business-by-day/party-hard-by-night" atmospheres and it's just as you said: Longer trips in the day with a better potential for tips, shorter trips at night with a better potential for surge.

So IF you want to risk all the negative things that come along with night driving, you need to learn how to stay offline and snipe the surges, which can be extremely frustrating given that surge depends mostly on the number of drivers working and that fluctuates based on promotions.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I suggest forgo the water and snacks and put a craps table in the car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I suggest forgo the water and snacks and put a craps table in the car.


Video slots on headrests.


----------



## TyDriver (May 17, 2017)

Video slots on headrests is genius. Could you have a localized car casino? Offer a whole slew of games inside my uberX, I'm sure half the people I pick up are total degens anyway. This might be the ticket guys... Uber Casino...

All times suck my dear... All times suck... This Uber 'job' is toast. It's done for, until they change the rates.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TyDriver said:


> Video slots on headrests is genius. Could you have a localized car casino? Offer a whole slew of games inside my uberX, I'm sure half the people I pick up are total degens anyway. This might be the ticket guys... Uber Casino...
> 
> All times suck my dear... All times suck... This Uber 'job' is toast. It's done for, until they change the rates.


When i air freight the first couple of hundred units in from China, i will contact you.
How many of my machines would you like to lease and what are your percentage requirements ?

We have " Crazy Taxi" and " Angry Taxi" slots. Flip switch under dash and fake adds display.

They will never look up long enough to notice long haul.



TyDriver said:


> Video slots on headrests is genius. Could you have a localized car casino? Offer a whole slew of games inside my uberX, I'm sure half the people I pick up are total degens anyway. This might be the ticket guys... Uber Casino...
> 
> All times suck my dear... All times suck... This Uber 'job' is toast. It's done for, until they change the rates.


Just tell anyone who investigates that you are a " Technology Company" and laws dont apply to you . . .


----------



## TyDriver (May 17, 2017)

LMFAO, <3 === I'll take just 5 to start... One for each Pax... You know how those pax like to squeeze in 5 to my uberX machine.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

In Vegas you can make a few hundred taking a car full of hor kneee businessmen to a strip club at night. One run.
Work smarter not harder.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

The weirdos start coming out around 1pm so i stick with morning hours.. In the morning all you get is people going to work, school, Dr. appointments, the occasional airport run if you're lucky, a "drive of shame" every once in a while.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Not sure one night is enough for you to make a determination that night driving is that bad. Of course every market is different. I'm 90% night because like many I have a day job and work Uber/Lyft part time.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

What's with the water and snacks? Do the far more expensive cabs offer that? I know some limos do but Uber is hardly a limo service. I personally drive only during the day for a couple reasons. I do not want to pick up drunks at bars, though I know in Vegas you can do this at any given time of day. I lived in Las Vegas for many years so I know that even the smaller residential streets there are well lit at night. Here in Columbus even many secondary throughfares do not have night lighting and address numbers are usually poorly displayed, I do not want to spend 15 minutes trying to find an address in the dark. I have a couple friends who drive in Vegas and do well there but around the strip you need a vehicle with large seating capacity for UberSelect which helps with higher fares. I'll be moving to Denver soon and will probably drive there as well, interesting to see how that will work out.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

pay aside, I prefer nighttime in general because of less traffic, it's dark, and the temperature drops.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Serious answer:
I drove a cab on nightshift for about 7 years.
Usually the 4-4 shift.
4-midnight is usually pretty unremarkable. Then the "Nightcrawlers" come out.

"Hey man, let me tell you a STORY. I got locked out of my PAD cause my girl is MAD at me. I got lots of MONEY it's in this HOUSE with a boarded front door but I gots a key to the BACK and you can wait for me out FRONT..."

Translation:
"Pal, I'm a JUNKIE and I'd NEVER spend a DIME on anything other than DOPE or bail...I live in an abandoned BUILDING and as soon as we get there I'm gonna BAIL and never pay you..."
Gonna be different with Uber, but other bad situations arise when people have been drinking and drugging all night and Mr. Imp is dancing on their shoulder whispering sweet evil into their ear...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> As mentioned in prior posts, I've been driving for Lyft for approximately 7 months and just added Uber 20-days ago. I only added Uber because Lyft still does not have a strong enough client base in Las Vegas to keep me busy full-time. Since adding Uber, I never wait longer than 2 minutes for a ping. I no longer respond to "pool rides" tho for reasons too many to mention at this time.
> 
> ...


You do the Strip hoping for the strip club runs. Drive until it starts getting close to gridlock, then get out into a neighborhood and stay there till about midnight when the traffic becomes manageable again. Know all the back ways and shortcuts and pray you don't get any drops at Caesars. It ain't all that bad. And don't speed on the Mandalay Bay to Reno to Koval bend route.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I love driving late at night. No traffic and things are peaceful. Plus, I can usually find something weird on the radio. Drunks can be a problem, but I just deal with it. 

At the risk of being accused of sexism, I'd never advise any woman to drive at night. It's just too dangerous. Drunk men lose all inhibition and things can get crazy fast. You don't want to end up being the victim of someone's inebriated poor decision.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I prefer driving at night. Driving at day results in cleanliness flags. I keep my car pretty clean but I think it is my broken center console and the pitted windshield that does me under.

I do drive in the day sometimes though.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I hate hate hate driving in the daytime. Sun in my eyes.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I suggest forgo the water and snacks and put a craps table in the car.


And cancel no-show on LVC, because he never loses at craps.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I drive Tue. and Wed. in day time (Afternoons) about 6 hours and Fri. and Sat. about 5 hours each.
I like to position myself in a way that I make longer trips even if I do less of them. My average trip is close 7 bucks in day time and about 8-9 bucks at night time. I hate downtown bar hoping, very short trips and usually 4 pax every time, that's 3 times the door slamming cos they are always in a hurry. I like night time because there is less traffic and riders are more visible and ready, but daytime is a better kind of pax.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Daytime. Night drivers should be getting higher rates for all the BS they put up with but they don't.

I took one for Lyft the other day around 5pm. A $3 minimum fare. It was a bunch of drunk tweakers. I pulled up to the house and these scumbag looking guys were out front and ignored me (I should have left then and canceled it) then some guy on a bike comes riding along and tells me they are actually around the corner. I decide to listen to him and go there. A drunk lady and her boyfriend get in with her telling me half angry that "they were trying to get my attention and tell me they were over there" (but from where they were you could neither hear them or see them -- it was around the corner quite a way -- and they didn't bother to call or text but I digress) so I explained that the pin had them at the address I went to. They then said "Oh but we moved on". OK. I start the trip. NO DESTINATION. So I ask them and they say it is a gas station a few blocks down (so $3 for me). OK I say, I just have to put it in the system here as it is required. The drunk lady then says something like "Come on man it is just down the street!" and the boyfriend explains to her that he says he is required to enter the destination.

So we continue on and drunk lady says "Oh, the atm there will not let me get out any money" so the guy says we will go to a different one but never says which one. I ask him which gas station does he want and he finally says "oh let's go to the bank on the corner instead. I ask which one as there are two banks on the corner. The drunk lady then starts asking me if I am from around here and acting like I should somehow know which one it is before they even tell me. Then drunk lady tells me to turn before I really should turn. I explain, "Actually you can't get to the atm from here so if you go this way you will have to walk across the grass" she says "No you are wrong!" so I figure whatever and keep going and see that I was right. She then says to her boyfriend "let's get out here because he has no idea where he is going!" so I say ok you want out here? (pretty much the end of the line anyway as there is no entrance from this parking lot as I told her) With a bit of an attitude she says "Yeah, right here!"

I give them 3* which is generous. Of course I see my rating tank .12 points (I have less than 100 trips) as she gave me a 1*. Of course I earned $3 for that one and did absolutely nothing wrong and was as nice as can be. Never again! If someone is obviously drunk then I'm driving on.

*TL/DR: Driving drunks suck. Lower ratings, more crap.*


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Daytime. Night drivers should be getting higher rates for all the BS they put up with but they don't.
> 
> I took one for Lyft the other day around 5pm. A $3 minimum fare. It was a bunch of drunk tweakers. I pulled up to the house and these scumbag looking guys were out front and ignored me (I should have left then and canceled it) then some guy on a bike comes riding along and tells me they are actually around the corner. I decide to listen to him and go there. A drunk lady and her boyfriend get in with her telling me half angry that "they were trying to get my attention and tell me they were over there" (but from where they were you could neither hear them or see them -- it was around the corner quite a way -- and they didn't bother to call or text but I digress) so I explained that the pin had them at the address I went to. They then said "Oh but we moved on". OK. I start the trip. NO DESTINATION. So I ask them and they say it is a gas station a few blocks down (so $3 for me). OK I say, I just have to put it in the system here as it is required. The drunk lady then says something like "Come on man it is just down the street!" and the boyfriend explains to her that he says he is required to enter the destination.
> 
> ...


5pm isn't really considered to be "night."


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I do night time driving and most times, the later it gets, the better the tip. But recently people have been very stingy and super ******t. Also, screw them, keep the water and snacks at home. They barely pay for the ride, let alone the snacks! Then they report you for unprofessionalism and get the money back.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Nomad said:


> I agree.
> 
> Also, any driver that tells you they "make bank" or whatever terminology they use, ask them what their cost per mile is and when they don't know what you're talking about, you'll know that they have no idea what they're actually making.
> 
> ...


LOL... I tried "surge chasing" with Lyft and the highlighted area always disappeared seconds before I reached the casino. The most highlighted location is the Wynn. But like I said, I do not enjoy "working" the strip - day or night. I am sure there is an "art" to being in the right "surge" area at the right time, but I stay so busy with my regular routine that I've yet to make time to learn how to seriously maximize my income in this regard.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Jagent said:


> 5pm isn't really considered to be "night."


Yeah I know. I drive days and it is bad enough. That is what I am saying.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I think you should stop with the water and snacks.


Of course I won't LOL... why should I? My setup definitely inspires repeat business and tipping. I have to admit tho, there is a BIG difference between Uber and Lyft riders when it comes to tipping. I can't count the times when an Uber account holder talked his buddies out of tipping me because he's under the misguided belief that tips are included in the fare or that I make "bank" driving as an independent contractor. I would never go as far as to contradict the account holder even though I sometimes feel like it.

I've been trying to come up with a way to inspire more consistent tipping from Uber riders to no avail. I think posting a sign or mounting a tip box would be tacky and somewhat similar to a food server, bartender, doorman, hairdresser, etc., wearing a button that says, "tip me".

A friend of mine and former bartender said I should post a sign that says, "Tipping is not a city in China" - and when the pax says, "what does that mean?" I respond, "Oh, that means that tipping _IS _allowed" LOL... yeah, I don't get the intended pun either, but what can I say - the guy was a drug-dealing hippie in the 60s.

I've read several posts on this site from drivers who have tried tipping signs, hats, buttons as well as "tip jars" - most say this has improved tips, but also inspired some pax to give a low rating. While many could care less about his/her rating, I do care and intend to hang onto my 5.0. Still, I want to come up with something that inspires Uber riders to tip. I am not opposed to adding "tipping" verbiage to my existing "welcome" sign, if doing so doesn't sound tacky and won't result in low ratings. Any ideas?


----------



## JD352 (Apr 17, 2017)

In my market, driving during rush hours was usually trips to transportation hubs $5-$10 fares. During the day, trips are variable. Everything from short errands, dr appointments, and trips to the airport. Night, trips were typically longer. $10-30 fares. Then again, I based myself in the Philly burbs to start. If I was in the city, my experiences would probably be different.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

TyDriver said:


> Video slots on headrests is genius. Could you have a localized car casino? Offer a whole slew of games inside my uberX, I'm sure half the people I pick up are total degens anyway. This might be the ticket guys... Uber Casino...
> 
> All times suck my dear... All times suck... This Uber 'job' is toast. It's done for, until they change the rates.


I've worked behind the scenes with tech startups for over 25 years and I can say with 100% certainty that the rates will eventually increase once the dust settles. We've yet to see the significant impact of the "rideshare" boom. The taxicab companies will either get smart and introduce more competitive rates and advance in this technological space with an app of [their] own, OR [they] will continue to drop like flys and file for bankruptcy.

In my opinion, Lyft or another rideshare company all together will pave the way to increased pricing after an inevitable "crash" before balancing out - similar to the dot-com bubble and collapse.

Below is a link to a recent article on this subject, but there are many more out there with more precise statistics and signs. This article happens to be titled, "What Happens if Uber Fails"

https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/03/uber/520302/



touberornottouber said:


> Daytime. Night drivers should be getting higher rates for all the BS they put up with but they don't.
> 
> I took one for Lyft the other day around 5pm. A $3 minimum fare. It was a bunch of drunk tweakers. I pulled up to the house and these scumbag looking guys were out front and ignored me (I should have left then and canceled it) then some guy on a bike comes riding along and tells me they are actually around the corner. I decide to listen to him and go there. A drunk lady and her boyfriend get in with her telling me half angry that "they were trying to get my attention and tell me they were over there" (but from where they were you could neither hear them or see them -- it was around the corner quite a way -- and they didn't bother to call or text but I digress) so I explained that the pin had them at the address I went to. They then said "Oh but we moved on". OK. I start the trip. NO DESTINATION. So I ask them and they say it is a gas station a few blocks down (so $3 for me). OK I say, I just have to put it in the system here as it is required. The drunk lady then says something like "Come on man it is just down the street!" and the boyfriend explains to her that he says he is required to enter the destination.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed reading your story. You had zero chance of making the drunk chick happy!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I've worked behind the scenes with tech startups for over 25 years and I can say with 100% certainty that the rates will eventually increase once the dust settles. We've yet to see the significant impact of the "rideshare" boom. The taxicab companies will either get smart and introduce more competitive rates and advance in this technological space with an app of [their] own, OR [they] will continue to drop like flys and file for bankruptcy.
> 
> In my opinion, Lyft or another rideshare company all together will pave the way to increased pricing after an inevitable "crash" before balancing out - similar to the dot-com bubble and collapse.
> 
> ...


Lol.
The dotcom bubble burst and left something like 7% of venture capital funded companies still treading water.
If you are comparing rideshare to the dotcom bubble, you just doomed it to failure


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> As mentioned in prior posts, I've been driving for Lyft for approximately 7 months and just added Uber 20-days ago. I only added Uber because Lyft still does not have a strong enough client base in Las Vegas to keep me busy full-time. Since adding Uber, I never wait longer than 2 minutes for a ping. I no longer respond to "pool rides" tho for reasons too many to mention at this time.
> 
> ...


I do the opposite 7pm - whenever I get tired.

A couple reasons..

1) Less traffic - we dont get paid enough to sit in traffic
2) Summer is here: temps are in the 70's. , not 90's. 
3) With a day job, and 2 young kids, night time is my only time really.

I think I like #2 the most. Not only do you get to turn off your car and not sweat your ass off even if you dont see shade. The sun is not beating down/face as you drive, not only making you uncomfortable, but adding to your risk of skin cancer. Your a/c does not need to be on full blast the entire time, your car is not working as hard to cool itself down - from the temp. of the coolant down to the tires, heat is bad. Sure my vehicle can and should handle the summer heat if I plan on driving for a living, but why make it work harder, reducing my engine life? If I was to do this full time, I would choose the night time.

As for distance, Houston is very spread out so rides are usually fairly a good distance no matter what time.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I enjoyed reading your story. You had zero chance of making the drunk chick happy!


Thanks! The funny thing is my rating with Lyft (before her anyway) was 4.85 with about 60 trips. With Uber it is 4.92 with over 900 trips. So I'm not a bad driver and I know how to treat people with respect and kindness (as I would want to be treated). I also have 10 years experience driving a taxi including about 4 years driving at night. The problem is the technology behind ride share and the ratings system changes a lot about it. With taxis the person complaining had to call in and if the dispatcher heard that the person complaining was obviously completely drunk the complaint was discarded. With Uber and Lyft now these same people can get you "fired" through no fault of your own. Sometimes they might even be accidentally hitting the 1 star because they are just too drunk to notice. This is what we have to deal with.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol.
> The dotcom bubble burst and left something like 7% of venture capital funded companies still treading water.
> If you are comparing rideshare to the dotcom bubble, you just doomed it to failure


No, I haven't doomed it to fail. I wouldn't be driving and trying to build a viable business if I didn't see great potential.... but anything that rises so quickly will eventually crash and then level-out. Rideshare will survive and the rates will go up as emerging companies set a new bar and standards.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

K


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Of course I won't LOL... why should I? My setup definitely inspires repeat business and tipping. I have to admit tho, there is a BIG difference between Uber and Lyft riders when it comes to tipping. I can't count the times when an Uber account holder talked his buddies out of tipping me because he's under the misguided belief that tips are included in the fare or that I make "bank" driving as an independent contractor. I would never go as far as to contradict the account holder even though I sometimes feel like it.
> 
> I've been trying to come up with a way to inspire more consistent tipping from Uber riders to no avail. I think posting a sign or mounting a tip box would be tacky and somewhat similar to a food server, bartender, doorman, hairdresser, etc., wearing a button that says, "tip me".
> 
> ...


Repeat business? Passengers cannot request you. There is no such thing as repeat business. Giving away water and treats is a waste of money.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Repeat business? Passengers cannot request you. There is no such thing as repeat business. Giving away water and treats is a waste of money.


LOL... of course they can. As a matter of fact, one of my favorite regulars just texted to ask if I can drive her to work on Friday, Saturday and Sunday morning. If it wasn't for me stocking Chex Mix, the gorgeous poolside cocktail server/promoter probably wouldn't eat until she got off work, or so she tells me. Quit harping on my water and snacks already.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I think people are harping on your amenities because they're somewhat worried that passengers will come to consider that minimum standard of a "ride share" experience. At the rates currently offered, I find it economically irresponsible for _me_ to offer _free_ beverages and snacks, but you don't. Hey, we all have our styles -- different strokes.

As for difference between driving during different times of day, here (Santa Monica/Venice/MDR) it seems rush hour (early morning & evening) and Friday & Saturday evenings are the most profitable. I've only been driving a short while, and I've really only driven early evening hours 5pm - 10pm. I don't mind the traffic, as I am in no real rush when I'm driving during rush hour.

BTW, do you average over 80 hours a week of ride share driving?


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

I grew up in Venice Beach... I'd say a good 10 hours per day = 70 hours. I rest my SUV for 10 mins in South Point's parking garage 2 times per shift as it cools the car down and keeps the car cold. During these times I do a little cleaning and water/snack restocking. Sometimes I play a little video poker (tee hehe) before making a quick pitstop to the ladies room. This is sometimes profitable, but sometime not.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> You do the Strip hoping for the strip club runs. Drive until it starts getting close to gridlock, then get out into a neighborhood and stay there till about midnight when the traffic becomes manageable again. Know all the back ways and shortcuts and pray you don't get any drops at Caesars. It ain't all that bad. And don't speed on the Mandalay Bay to Reno to Koval bend route.


 "I can't drive.... TWENTY-FIVE! "


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I would say that you should stick to your day schedule, except instead of 7am to 7pm, try doing commute times. 5:00am to about 10:00 am. Take a break from 10 to about 2:00pm, and then work til 8:00 pm. On Friday and Saturday start later so you can work the party hours. You should really not spend so many hours driving. I spent 8 yrs being a semi truck driver. I got out of the field and now I'm a college student, but I saw the many health problems of fellow truck drivers from being in a job where you are sitting for so long. 

Also, I've been to Vegas. I wouldn't work the strip either. The casinos aren't that far apart and all you'll be doing is shuttling pax from one to the other. Your gambling (non pun intended) on that "jackpot" payday when some drunk, happy pax has just won a good chunk of money, and tips you big. Those pax will be far and few in between the short runners. 

Going to the Park and Rides in the morning? ( if you have those there or the equivalent.) That's where people drive a short distance from their homes, parkw their cars in a security monitored Transit/ Transfer Station for busses, trains, whatever, and then then catch one into the city for work. When I'm on summer break from school I do that once or twice a morning. There's always someone who misses their bus, or has to be there sooner than the Transit can take them there. 

Also, I don't know if you have any Tech centers there like we do in Seattle. ( Microsoft, Amazon, T-MOBILE.....) Anyways those folks usually fly out their executives in business meetings on Thursdays and Fridays, and Mondays. I don't know how far it is to the airport from these places there, but here, it's an easy $23 to $28 dollar run. Anyways I hope some of this helps, and again, if you can't decrease your time spent in the car, at lease get out and walk briskly for 15 minutes every 4 hrs. Also make sure you stay hydrated in that hot Vegas weather. Carry a female "Gotta Go container if you have to. ( Hey ain't no shame in NOT getting a bladder infection or kidney stones.) It would be a shame if all that money you saved up had to be spent on medical expenses.

Good luck and I do realize I live I Seattle and the dynamics are different here than in Vegas but I hope some of this helps.


----------



## chefclean2017 (Jun 6, 2017)

I drive Uber in Gainesville, Florida, a huge college town and I only drive in the morning. Period. This schedule is actually pleasant, driving pax to work, school ( I actually drive young kids to school- moms ping me, I pull up and they drop their kid in my car), and an occasional ride to our small airport.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> You do the Strip hoping for the strip club runs. Drive until it starts getting close to gridlock, then get out into a neighborhood and stay there till about midnight when the traffic becomes manageable again. Know all the back ways and shortcuts and pray you don't get any drops at Caesars. It ain't all that bad. And don't speed on the Mandalay Bay to Reno to Koval bend route.


I drove until 10pm last night, but have reservations about working the bar-run even though I'd probably make some viable connections and pretty good money via kickbacks from strip-clubs and promoters. I am only 5"2, 110 and not nearly as tough as I think. I have mace, a knife and of course my street-wise resourcefulness, but I've already encountered some potential dangerous situations in broad daylight. I can only imagine what kind of weirdos would come out of the woodwork after 2am. Needless to say, being hacked to death by a machete wielding 16-year old tops my list of undesired pax...

...anyway, thanks for the tip on the Mandalay Bay route. I often drop-off pax at Caesars during the day, but why pray not to get any drops at night?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> As mentioned in prior posts, I've been driving for Lyft for approximately 7 months and just added Uber 20-days ago. I only added Uber because Lyft still does not have a strong enough client base in Las Vegas to keep me busy full-time. Since adding Uber, I never wait longer than 2 minutes for a ping. I no longer respond to "pool rides" tho for reasons too many to mention at this time.
> 
> ...


Daytime driving is for nerds 
Night time driving is for the real deal


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

Charge them for the snacks and Drinks you Provide, don't have to stop just be profitable..i do I make a couple hundred a month.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

uber fool said:


> Daytime driving is for nerds
> Night time driving is for the real deal


LOL... what's the matter Uber Fool, couldn't you find a way to make your point without holding yourself above daytime drivers?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> LOL... what's the matter Uber Fool, couldn't you find a way to make your point without holding yourself above daytime drivers?


Dont take me too seriously occasionally i do a little part time trolling now and then lol


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Westerner said:


> What's with the water and snacks? Do the far more expensive cabs offer that? I know some limos do but Uber is hardly a limo service. I personally drive only during the day for a couple reasons. I do not want to pick up drunks at bars, though I know in Vegas you can do this at any given time of day. I lived in Las Vegas for many years so I know that even the smaller residential streets there are well lit at night. Here in Columbus even many secondary throughfares do not have night lighting and address numbers are usually poorly displayed, I do not want to spend 15 minutes trying to find an address in the dark. I have a couple friends who drive in Vegas and do well there but around the strip you need a vehicle with large seating capacity for UberSelect which helps with higher fares. I'll be moving to Denver soon and will probably drive there as well, interesting to see how that will work out.


Denver is full. You should consider Colorado Springs


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I mostly drive at night/early mornings (until 5 AM), for many reasons

• I'm a night owl through and through, if I'm up at night, why not choose that time to drive?

• No sunlight blinding me, I wear prescription glasses, I've tried transitions lenses, I've tried clip on's, I even tried wear over's (sunglasses that go over eyeglasses, none of them have worked well for me (though the transitions worked out better than the rest, they just don't tint dark enough), as for wearing regular sunglasses and just wearing contacts, I have sensitive eyes and I have trouble just trying to get a contact lenses in let alone keeping one in, it's just better driving at night when there's no sunlight at all

• No or less traffic, drivers are horrible where I live, add in the fact there's always construction, and just traffic in general

• It's less noticeable if a car is clean or not, I try to keep my car as clean as I can, though due to weather, construction debris, road debris/roadkill and the fact I don't want to wash/vac my car constantly, it's going to be dirty time by time, might as well hide it under the darkness of night 

I do drive during the daytime occasionally, though for the reasons above, I just don't like daytime driving


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Video slots on headrests.


LOL... I never considered video poker on the headrest as I would never get any work done. But soon I will receive advertising dollars to run commercials and advertise local shows, casinos/hotels, restaurants, and whatever else via an interactive passenger iPad on both headrests. I opted-out to advertise anything XXX rated.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Daytime. Night drivers should be getting higher rates for all the BS they put up with but they don't.
> 
> I took one for Lyft the other day around 5pm. A $3 minimum fare. It was a bunch of drunk tweakers. I pulled up to the house and these scumbag looking guys were out front and ignored me (I should have left then and canceled it) then some guy on a bike comes riding along and tells me they are actually around the corner. I decide to listen to him and go there. A drunk lady and her boyfriend get in with her telling me half angry that "they were trying to get my attention and tell me they were over there" (but from where they were you could neither hear them or see them -- it was around the corner quite a way -- and they didn't bother to call or text but I digress) so I explained that the pin had them at the address I went to. They then said "Oh but we moved on". OK. I start the trip. NO DESTINATION. So I ask them and they say it is a gas station a few blocks down (so $3 for me). OK I say, I just have to put it in the system here as it is required. The drunk lady then says something like "Come on man it is just down the street!" and the boyfriend explains to her that he says he is required to enter the destination.
> 
> ...


I am a daytime driver in Las Vegas - 7am - 7pm, 7-days. In addition to a large tourist base, I also deal with local drug dealers, hookers, exotic dancers, porn actors, degenerate gamblers, drunk pax AND drunk drivers. Point being, I deal with just as much BS as any nighttime driver. Speaking of drunk drivers, Uber/Lyft provides an invaluable service to the community and affordable means of transportation to intoxicated pax that would otherwise get behind the wheel and drive drunk.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Daytime. Night drivers should be getting higher rates for all the BS they put up with but they don't.
> 
> I took one for Lyft the other day around 5pm. A $3 minimum fare. It was a bunch of drunk tweakers. I pulled up to the house and these scumbag looking guys were out front and ignored me (I should have left then and canceled it) then some guy on a bike comes riding along and tells me they are actually around the corner. I decide to listen to him and go there. A drunk lady and her boyfriend get in with her telling me half angry that "they were trying to get my attention and tell me they were over there" (but from where they were you could neither hear them or see them -- it was around the corner quite a way -- and they didn't bother to call or text but I digress) so I explained that the pin had them at the address I went to. They then said "Oh but we moved on". OK. I start the trip. NO DESTINATION. So I ask them and they say it is a gas station a few blocks down (so $3 for me). OK I say, I just have to put it in the system here as it is required. The drunk lady then says something like "Come on man it is just down the street!" and the boyfriend explains to her that he says he is required to enter the destination.
> 
> ...


Why did you give them 3*? 1* and be done with it. This will set a flag for other drivers - and you - to avoid picking up 3.5 Phyllis and her friends.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> LOL... I tried "surge chasing" with Lyft and the highlighted area always disappeared seconds before I reached the casino. The most highlighted location is the Wynn. But like I said, I do not enjoy "working" the strip - day or night. I am sure there is an "art" to being in the right "surge" area at the right time, but I stay so busy with my regular routine that I've yet to make time to learn how to seriously maximize my income in this regard.


Oooo, yeah... definitely don't chase the surge unless it's a concert or sporting event and guaranteed to still be there once you arrive. Predict the surge. It will become easier with experience, but a good way to start is by selecting the "go offline after this ride" option if you have it. I'm not sure if Lyft has it anywhere (not where I am), but Uber does. If you're getting another request during a ride, that's a pretty good sign that demand is outpacing supply and a surge is on the way. 

With Lyft, it's much more difficult to predict (at least where I am), so if there's some Prime Time blocks in my area, any requests that aren't Prime Time aren't accepted.



Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> If it wasn't for me stocking Chex Mix, the gorgeous poolside cocktail server/promoter probably wouldn't eat until she got off work, or so she tells me. Quit harping on my water and snacks already.


We're just trying to pass along our experience, albiet some of us are doing it more bluntly than necessary. I think we all did some sort of pax groveling in the beginning and probably a lot of the anger that comes off in our harping is due to us ignoring the same advice, doing the same thing when we started, and eventually realizing the cost outweighed the benefit and that repeat customers usually repeat for the comfort they feel with us rather than the freebies they're getting.



chefclean2017 said:


> I drive Uber in Gainesville, Florida, a huge college town and I only drive in the morning. Period. This schedule is actually pleasant, driving pax to work, school ( I actually drive young kids to school- moms ping me, I pull up and they drop their kid in my car), and an occasional ride to our small airport.


Just a friendly heads up: https://uberpeople.net/threads/under-age-minors.107422/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IERide said:


> The weirdos start coming out around 1pm so i stick with morning hours.. In the morning all you get is people going to work, school, Dr. appointments, the occasional airport run if you're lucky, a "drive of shame" every once in a while.


Full moon.
On a weekend.
Speaking of weirdos.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I only drive at night. When I drove trucks I drove through major cities at night = NO TRAFFIC. The only issues were accidents (rare) and construction (regularly).

In Los Angeles there is seemingly always road construction at night which is fine because our roads need it. It only bottle necks in Downtown LA however, otherwise it's a non-issue.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Quit harping on my water and snacks already.


*Stop your blasphemous utterance of harps.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> *Stop your blasphemous utterance of harps.*


H.A.A.R.P. ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I selected 50/50 because that's about what it is...not necessarily by choice but because my day job and family schedule prevent me from doing the late night bar runs.

I was getting into Madison between 4:00 and 5:00 am, which I consider "night" because it's dark and the lights are flashing, because there used to be a fairly regular surge around 5:00 when business travellers needed to get to the airport. Now with students gone for the summer etc., or adding to the driver pool, it's not happening.

Then on "evenings" when I drive I like to bust out of work a little before 5:00 and get to the airport ASAP to start doing pickups there. Even though it's less profitable in terms of $/mi and $/hr, I will often go offline after a dropoff and head straight back to the airport, because business travellers are reasonable. I consider that "day" because it's still light outside and the pax are still sane.

Even on weekends I don't stay out until after about midnight or 1:00, because I get tired and it throws off my schedule. I don't typically see anything too crazy, but I can only handle the 2-4 pax minimum fare bar hopping scene downtown for about an hour at a time.

And quit ripping on her about the water and goodies. I selectively offer "room temperature" water and (3) flavors of Orbit gum...costs me practically nothing because most pax decline. I don't think it necessarily raises the bar in terms of pax expectations, any more than one pax tipping us should cause us to expect tips from all pax.

I do agree with others have said about perceived cleanliness being better at night; also drunk pax are less likely to notice details. They are however more likely to grab your shoulder or ask for an aux cord. My Mazda5 was a family grocery getter for 7 years and there are some kid-induced stains/marks even the detailer couldn't remove. And my BMW has a light interior which gets darker with any amount of dust/dirt/grime from pax clothing/shoes....takes rubbing with IPA etc. to remove typically.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Day and night for me:

Monday - Thursday 7:30 AM to 9:30 PM with a couple food/coffee breaks in there.

Friday 11 AM to 3 AM with a couple breaks as well.

Saturday 2 PM to 3 AM with as minimal breaks as possible.

Is this schedule insane? Absolutely, but I live 35 miles from the city center in a DUI suburb that has Uber and doesn't use it enough. 2 hour average between pings in my town, therefore I trek to Milwaukee nearly every day. Consequently, I am committed to the cause at that point, and cannot return home for a break.

Day driving in Milwaukee, especially when colleges are on summer break, is slow as all get out! There are waaaay too many drivers in Milwaukee and not enough demand. Uber doesn't even run promos in our city: the Promotions tab is perpetually blank. I day drive Mon - Thur because I can supplement with Postmates. Doordash also just launched in Milwaukee a couple weeks ago, so I'll pick that up as well.

I go with this schedule, because, at the end of the week, it's not about how much you made on average per hour, but how big your pile of money is.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> Day and night for me:
> 
> Monday - Thursday 7:30 AM to 9:30 PM with a couple food/coffee breaks in there.
> 
> ...


You're making me feel bad for adding to the MKE driver pool occasionally during the summer bro...but MSN is just awful! Weds morning I was online for an hour and a half before work and grossed $4.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> You're making me feel bad for adding to the MKE driver pool occasionally during the summer bro...but MSN is just awful! Weds morning I was online for an hour and a half before work and grossed $4.


You're fine, bro. I have only been doing this since September of last year, so you have seniority at this point! LOL.

In all seriousness, though, I think a good portion of the doofuses here in MKE mostly waste their time in the airport queue, waiting 2 hours for a $12 fare to the east side. That's fine with me! Less competition in the rest of the city.

On another note, I just signed up for Doordash, but I don't think I'll do it. They still have scheduling blocks to fill while Postmates doesn't, and they only pay out $5 per delivery regardless of time or mileage. That's the suck!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> You're fine, bro. I have only been doing this since September of last year, so you have seniority at this point! LOL.
> 
> In all seriousness, though, I think a good portion of the doofuses here in MKE mostly waste their time in the airport queue, waiting 2 hours for a $12 fare to the east side. That's fine with me! Less competition in the rest of the city.
> 
> On another note, I just signed up for Doordash, but I don't think I'll do it. They still have scheduling blocks to fill while Postmates doesn't, and they only pay out $5 per delivery regardless of time or mileage. That's the suck!


I've only been doing this since Feb of this year, so you have seniority. That said, the "pioneers" I talk to in the MSN airport queue who have been doing it since 2014 have been really friendly to me, and understand that everyone's reasons for driving are different.

I am one of the dufuses who likes the MKE airport queue. If I time it right I only have to wait 30-60 minutes for a $12 fare...although I get XL requests so those are double. Also you never know where you're going to go...I talked to a few drivers who said they had trips to Madison, which works great for me since I live between the two cities. Also Saturday night I had a trip to Lake Geneva ($60 + $10 tip), where there just happened to be a wedding reception full of Uber pax. Not enough space here to tell that story!

But yeah like you once I get to the city I am committed for several hours / all day. I figure it costs me $15 round trip to get to Madison and $25-30 round trip to get to Milwaukee.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

FROM ORIGINAL POST: sigh… to follow are tonight’s fares from 5pm to 9:28 pm: $8.88, no tip. $9.09, no tip. $9.14, no tip. $4.82 on a serge WTF?, no tip. $8.35, no tip. $8.16, $5 tip and request to drive the couple to a wedding tomorrow night at 6pm

ME: Actually if those pings came one after another (stacked), that's not bad. Unless the time to get to destination is unreasonable. Of course I don't drive Vegas. In the market I am in those rides wouldn't be horrible. Of course, as I have preached in this forum before. Just assume you are NOT getting tipped. Thinking you are going to get a tip is like a hack golfer showing up at the course expecting to shoot under par.....why?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Jagent said:


> I think you should stop with the water and snacks.


And stop driving a SUV on lyft.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I've only been doing this since Feb of this year, so you have seniority. That said, the "pioneers" I talk to in the MSN airport queue who have been doing it since 2014 have been really friendly to me, and understand that everyone's reasons for driving are different.
> 
> I am one of the dufuses who likes the MKE airport queue. If I time it right I only have to wait 30-60 minutes for a $12 fare...although I get XL requests so those are double. Also you never know where you're going to go...I talked to a few drivers who said they had trips to Madison, which works great for me since I live between the two cities. Also Saturday night I had a trip to Lake Geneva ($60 + $10 tip), where there just happened to be a wedding reception full of Uber pax. Not enough space here to tell that story!
> 
> But yeah like you once I get to the city I am committed for several hours / all day. I figure it costs me $15 round trip to get to Madison and $25-30 round trip to get to Milwaukee.


I am yet to get an XL out of the airport, but I have only waited there a couple times. These days, when I drop someone off at the airport, I check the MKE Arrivals to see if there are a considerable number of planes landing soon. If not, I hightail it back to the city center.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> I am yet to get an XL out of the airport, but I have only waited there a couple times. These days, when I drop someone off at the airport, I check the MKE Arrivals to see if there are a considerable number of planes landing soon. If not, I hightail it back to the city center.


I was always surprised at the number of guys who'll sit at the airport without checking flight schedules.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Day or night? It's all up to you.

I drive days because I'm not a vampire. Regular job, school, I've always been an early starter. Plus, I have enough trouble finding house numbers in the daylight!

Even on my own time I'm not into the club scene. I'm the wrong person to ask for restaurant recommendations.

By contrast, my friend Robert is simply unable to function before noon. He loves watching the bars close. He knows every dive in town. He'd thrive driving at night.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Day or night? It's all up to you.
> 
> I drive days because I'm not a vampire. Regular job, school, I've always been an early starter. Plus, I have enough trouble finding house numbers in the daylight!
> 
> ...


Robert sounds like a cool cat. Does he also work for Uber?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

I always work a couple hours before rush hour hits right after I leave my normal job. Weekends are nights, 8- 12ish. I prefer to take people to bars rather than picking them up from them.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

10-2pm 6-9ish 12-3am

Dropped the 12-3am. While the attraction of nighttime for me is of course the lighter traffic but the drunk pax make it a no go. 

As a stay at home Dad 10-2 is my only scheduled time. Mostly if I go out at night it's because I've raged quit Xbox


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

SRGuy said:


> Why did you give them 3*? 1* and be done with it. This will set a flag for other drivers - and you - to avoid picking up 3.5 Phyllis and her friends.


I probably should have but at that point I didn't know if she would really 1* me at that point. The guy was decent but she was the problem. Unfortunately it was her account. I remember the name and if it is that name and anywhere near that area I will not be accepting that ping. I've been doing this since October and there are only three customers I won't pick up and she is now one of them.

I would think the 3* will knock down her rating quite a bit anyway. And I didn't catch her rating (my mistake! I probably could have avoided this! D'oh!) but I'm betting it is pretty low. I wouldn't be surprised if she were kicked off Uber for one reason or another and that is why she uses Lyft.

I reserve 1* for REALLY horrible passengers. I don't think I've ever 1*'d anyone yet. You'd almost have to assault me, threaten to assault me, heavily insult me or purposely damage my vehicle before I 1* you. If I ever 1* someone there will be no question as to whether they deserved it!


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

Y


Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> As mentioned in prior posts, I've been driving for Lyft for approximately 7 months and just added Uber 20-days ago. I only added Uber because Lyft still does not have a strong enough client base in Las Vegas to keep me busy full-time. Since adding Uber, I never wait longer than 2 minutes for a ping. I no longer respond to "pool rides" tho for reasons too many to mention at this time.
> 
> ...


You might make more money If you didn't supply snacks and water. None of us do that anymore.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> As mentioned in prior posts, I've been driving for Lyft for approximately 7 months and just added Uber 20-days ago. I only added Uber because Lyft still does not have a strong enough client base in Las Vegas to keep me busy full-time. Since adding Uber, I never wait longer than 2 minutes for a ping. I no longer respond to "pool rides" tho for reasons too many to mention at this time.
> 
> ...


Can you pick up at the airport....there is better chance of getting tips there....


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Here are just a few reasons I avoid driving late hours in the Chicago area:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...r-killed-teen-charged-met-20170531-story.html

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2017/04...berpool-co-passenger-sues-ride-share-company/

http://abc7chicago.com/news/uber-driver-fights-off-2-men-attempting-to-carjack-him/1824748/

I could go on....


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Less traffic at night and easier to spot idiots on the road.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Flying16150 said:


> Y
> 
> You might make more money If you didn't supply snacks and water. None of us do that anymore.


...the costs of water n' snacks is really minuscule, i.e., 10 cents per water, 15 cents or less for snacks. It would be expensive if every pax gobbled down the snacks, but this simply isn't the case. In truth, very few pax actually eat or take a snack, but most all pax make great comments and tip. As I've mentioned before, while this did not work well for my brother who drives in Texas, it works well for me here in Las Vegas. When I first started driving, I took the advices of veteran drivers here in Vegas who have more elaborate setups than mine.


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have zero tolerance for drunks. I don't haul them at all.


----------



## Fuber101 (May 19, 2017)

These post are now point less! 2 weeks ago uber changed the algorithm so every driver will get different results based on the rides they accept and if they cancel or not. You can no longer compare your self to other drivers, uber controls the request you receive. It's not based on demand. It's crazy but that's what uber is doing


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I believe we are dealing with Karen Stein V2.


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

I prefer daytime/airport runs and the evening dinner & drinks crowd. I also have a self imposed midnight(ish) curfew, because after 12:00 it's a whole different category of pax.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> ...the costs of water n' snacks is really minuscule, i.e., 10 cents per water, 15 cents or less for snacks. It would be expensive if every pax gobbled down the snacks, but this simply isn't the case. In truth, very few pax actually eat or take a snack, but most all pax make great comments and tip. As I've mentioned before, while this did not work well for my brother who drives in Texas, it works well for me here in Las Vegas. When I first started driving, I took the advices of veteran drivers here in Vegas who have more elaborate setups than mine.


If you really feel you have good results from offering this stuff, then who are we to tell you not to do it.

My question to you is have you tried driving without offering that? If not, why not try for a week and see if you notice the difference. At least then you have something to compare it to.

I was a pax long before I drove and I never saw this nor expected it. Honestly I would think it's a little weird. I need a ride. If I'm hungry I buy my own snacks.
Have you ever rode as a pax?


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Robert sounds like a cool cat. Does he also work for Uber?


Not any more. Unfortunately for him, he was one of the 20 last week.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Is internet gambling legal in Vegas? Just charge them a fee to use your internet connected equipment to play online games!


----------



## krlst (Feb 25, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> interactive passenger iPad on both headrests.


what app is that?


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

kaeiou said:


> what app is that?


******* app.


----------



## Boom611 (Nov 8, 2016)

Trebor said:


> I do the opposite 7pm - whenever I get tired.
> 
> A couple reasons..
> 
> ...


I had my windows tinted 4 side and rear and this keeps the car cool and me to with the air not working so hard. Blocks the uva rays


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In Vegas you can make a few hundred taking a car full of hor kneee businessmen to a strip club at night. One run.
> Work smarter not harder.


I have a buddy on the spectrum in Vegas... he's the tittytitty bar concierge. Makes more in kickbacks than doing Airport runs all day long.


----------



## Boom611 (Nov 8, 2016)

Nomad said:


> Oooo, yeah... definitely don't chase the surge unless it's a concert or sporting event and guaranteed to still be there once you arrive. Predict the surge. It will become easier with experience, but a good way to start is by selecting the "go offline after this ride" option if you have it. I'm not sure if Lyft has it anywhere (not where I am), but Uber does. If you're getting another request during a ride, that's a pretty good sign that demand is outpacing supply and a surge is on the way.
> 
> With Lyft, it's much more difficult to predict (at least where I am), so if there's some Prime Time blocks in my area, any requests that aren't Prime Time aren't accepted.
> 
> ...


Uber talks out of both sides.
A month ago I got a ping pull up to a obvious minor who gets in. I ask hiw okd he says 14 he has his own account. I refuse to take him he says everyone does gets out. As I drive off he walks over to his Mom.
I report it to Uber they didnt block his acct.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Boom611 said:


> I had my windows tinted 4 side and rear and this keeps the car cool and me to with the air not working so hard. Blocks the uva rays


I have mine tinted as well, (the darkest I can do in Texas legally in the front, although, the law says tinting laws do not apply to "for hire vehicles".) The police already pulled me over and I state the law and he had nothing to say. With hat said, my next vehicle I will likely just tint all the way down to 1% or whatever, including the front and see how many times I get pulled over and shove the law in thier face. haha.

But yea, the sun still beats down on my legs, and it could be the front windshield. If I am not mistaken though, most modern cars have UV protection, but who really knows.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Can you pick up at the airport....there is better chance of getting tips there....


Yeah, WE can pick at the airport, but waiting in queue with an endless line of Uber and Lyft cars and taxicabs is not for me!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> You do the Strip hoping for the strip club runs. Drive until it starts getting close to gridlock, then get out into a neighborhood and stay there till about midnight when the traffic becomes manageable again. Know all the back ways and shortcuts and pray you don't get any drops at Caesars. It ain't all that bad. And don't speed on the Mandalay Bay to Reno to Koval bend route.


I *think* if I were in LV I'd hang out at someplace like the Westin Lake Las Vegas in XL and SELECT mode and just wait for requests to the strip or the airport. 17-20 mi trips, no drunks and few millennials. Maybe even get to know the concierges & bellmen and tip them for hookups.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Video player on headrest and play PORN!!!


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I think you should stop with the water and snacks.


I agree!! Are these riders really going all that far that they need a snack??


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I was enchanted with the idea of being able to make a living with my own car doing ride share. In the beginning I was optimistic, and I had all these wild ideas too like buying a cooler, and stocking it with water for passengers. then I actually drove for a bit, and I realized that I can't afford to be handing out free bottles of water. I had some of my friends warn me not t drive for UBER at all and they said they had really bad experiences, and just don't want to deal with it anymore, but they had another job and UBER was supplemental so really it was no big loss to them.

I tried driving nights, and honestly I don't drink or party anymore, I don't like dealing with obnoxious drunks anymore. Not a big fan of entitled children who reek like weed, and sport an attitude. I only had a couple of really bad passengers, but realized nights are just out for me. Honestly if you really really like driving around for 10-12 hours a day, and you don't care about putting insane miles on your car, then you may have found the right line of work. I ended up getting a full time job THANK GOD!!!!! So now I drive occasionally.

If you wanna make money this is what I see people do: live in your car. We have UBER and LYFT drivers napping in our parking lot at work all the time, and TBH the drivers who claim to actually make $200 or more a day say they drive all the time. I don't mean they have figured out how to work a 40 hour work week driving for 1 ride share, they drive for UBER, and LYFT, and do UBER Eats, and all the other delivery services, and no they don't get much time to sit at home and enjoy their earnings, because if they do that they won't be able to have a place to live. there is no good shift.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I think you should stop with the water and snacks.


It ages out in Elementary school.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> As mentioned in prior posts, I've been driving for Lyft for approximately 7 months and just added Uber 20-days ago. I only added Uber because Lyft still does not have a strong enough client base in Las Vegas to keep me busy full-time. Since adding Uber, I never wait longer than 2 minutes for a ping. I no longer respond to "pool rides" tho for reasons too many to mention at this time.
> 
> ...


I weigh About 250 pounds and it's from driving Uber and eating once a day at night before I go to sleep. I'm the Uber poster boy.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

just curious. UberX or XL. where do you keep you water and snacks?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I will never drive nights again.
> 
> ...


I drive in Fort Worth. That means NOT Dallas. The Uber game in Dallas seems to be a little different?

When I first started I drove about 10 to 12 hours a day getting a feel for the scene. YMMV but NOW for me I usually cut it off by 10 - 1030pm regardless of the night. I do play it by ear so if too many drunks before then I cut it off earlier.

Common thread is liquored up people don't tip, argue more, and are rougher on your car.

Also, Uber has been trying hard to cut surge here. Often running Boost. Just don't see enough surge in FTW to stay out late.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you really feel you have good results from offering this stuff, then who are we to tell you not to do it.
> 
> My question to you is have you tried driving without offering that? If not, why not try for a week and see if you notice the difference. At least then you have something to compare it to.
> 
> ...


I never mentioned this before, but I actually started out with a 3.5 rating, which had no chance of improving until I completed 100 rides. Since I was laid-off by [2] previous tech startups, and with no hot job offers in my immediate future, the thought of being deactivated due to low ratings put me in panic mode so to speak. I therefore quickly decided that I needed to change my approach to rideshare and searched online to see what others in my area did to be successful. I stumbled upon a YouTube video of a guy who claimed to have a highly successful rideshare business in Las Vegas. I don't recall his name, but he claimed that providing water, snacks, phone charges, etc., would work well in Las Vegas' tourist market and that a driver would see results in the way of tips and high ratings if he/she implemented a similar course of action. Long story short, I subsequently took his advice and now maintain a 5.0 rating with both Uber and Lyft. I also have steady regulars by request and make fairly decent tips as a result.

I would say doing this could be perceived by some as being "weird" as you put it. However, my unique setup and strong focus to customer service and going above and beyond, sets me apart from the rest of the herd so to speak - I get a kick when passengers say, "Wow, this is the best Uber I've ever been in".

That being said, I do not understand why so many drivers on this site are against me offering these simple and inexpensive amenities. Las Vegas is a tourist town where tipping is more the norm than not. As I am my own worst critic, I would be the first to admit that offering such amities did not yield desired results. however, this is simply not the case.

Today I was tipped $10 on a $12 fare; $6 on a $9 fare; $5 on a $9 fare, to include a request to become one of my local VIPs [repeat business], which according to the pax will likely result in high-roller referrals--another $5 tip on a $5 fare for helping to unload groceries, and the list goes on. Why change a method that is obviously working?

In closing, please be advised this is the last and final time that I will address this issue or defend my position on offering pax water, snacks and other amities.



kaeiou said:


> what app is that?


There are several platforms for rideshare advertising. Below is one platform that offers to supply the tablet...

http://www.viuer.com/advertise-for-us/


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

chefclean2017 said:


> I drive Uber in Gainesville, Florida, a huge college town and I only drive in the morning. Period. This schedule is actually pleasant, driving pax to work, school ( I actually drive young kids to school- moms ping me, I pull up and they drop their kid in my car), and an occasional ride to our small airport.


You sure you can do that? Here in CA, by state law, we cannot give rides to unaccompanied minors.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

SushiGirl said:


> I agree!! Are these riders really going all that far that they need a snack??


And another reason I don't supply snacks on this minimum wage gig is that I'd probably eat all the snacks waiting for a ping LOL!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We took a Hyatt shuttle to and from a nearby athletic club because they gave us a voucher due to their pool being closed. Both drivers opened the door for us. The driver on the way back offered us cold bottled water (this is Hotlanta after all, and it was 80+ outside). We tipped both drivers.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

donurs said:


> You sure you can do that? Here in CA, by state law, we cannot give rides to unaccompanied minors.


I agree. I do not transport minors as doing so is against company policy. Unfortunately for me, a vast number of Uber/Lyft drivers do in fact transport Las Vegas minors to and from school regardless of this rule. This makes my job difficult and the unescorted minor is always shocked when I decline the ride. Yesterday I got a ping from Lyft. I clicked the arrived and confirm arrival button when I entered the gated area of the pax's apartment complex. As the pax approached my vehicle, I could see the pax was no older than 15 or 16. After I explained the situation and refused transport, the pax cancelled the ride. I then sent a message to Lyft and requested to be compensated a cancellation fee, which was granted in the way of a $5 bonus. I am unsure why Lyft referred to the cancellation fee as a "bonus", but they can expect to receive additional requests from me as I am now tired of not being compensated when the pax turns out to be an unescorted minor. Below is a snip-it of the rider's agreement. Below that is a snip-it of the e-terms.





















MadTownUberD said:


> We took a Hyatt shuttle to and from a nearby athletic club because they gave us a voucher due to their pool being closed. Both drivers opened the door for us. The driver on the way back offered us cold bottled water (this is Hotlanta after all, and it was 80+ outside). We tipped both drivers.


[email protected]@L! My water goes fast as our dry heat temps in Las Vegas are now 100+ and climbing. We'll probably hit near 110-115 this summer.


----------



## las347 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a friend who lives and works in Vegas. She deals black jack and makes about 70K(lot of tips)...she barely speaks English. People who do rideshare in Vegas are missing out on a way better opportunity to make money.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Day and night for me:
> 
> Monday - Thursday 7:30 AM to 9:30 PM with a couple food/coffee breaks in there.
> 
> ...


I disagree it's all about efficiency and a work and personal life balance. I typically work 40-50 hours focusing on the hours where I can make the most money. I know every market is different and I work in the Boston market which is one of the better ones but no way am I working weekdays 10-3 during the day when it's slowest.


----------



## las347 (Nov 20, 2016)

john1975 said:


> I disagree it's all about efficiency and a work and personal life balance. I typically work 40-50 hours focusing on the hours where I can make the most money. I know every market is different and I work in the Boston market which is one of the better ones but no way am I working weekdays 10-3 during the day when it's slowest.


I was just gonna say this. People this job is NOT a regular 9-5. You must do it when its most profitable. If you go out work 9-5 and tell yourself thats the best I can do, I feel bad for you because you could make more if you adjust to a certain time of the day.
I do mornings Monday-Wednesday than evening/nights from Thursday-Sunday. I make more like this with less hours driven.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This is what comes out after dark in Las Vegas~


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> As mentioned in prior posts, I've been driving for Lyft for approximately 7 months and just added Uber 20-days ago. I only added Uber because Lyft still does not have a strong enough client base in Las Vegas to keep me busy full-time. Since adding Uber, I never wait longer than 2 minutes for a ping. I no longer respond to "pool rides" tho for reasons too many to mention at this time.
> 
> ...


Other drivers may be getting surge. It is easier to make money with higher rates, obviously. However, I do not drive past midnight and have still had pukers.


----------



## Nice_Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

I do a combination of both. I do nights on Fridays and Saturdays, and day during the week


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Uber pax are like animals: The more interesting ones come out at night.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Uber pax are like animals: The more interesting ones come out at night.


And the more dangerous ones too.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd rather deal with drunks then deal with traffic. Therefore I prefer nights.


----------



## Colorado Springs Commute (May 6, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I would say doing this could be perceived by some as being "weird" as you put it. However, my unique setup and strong focus to customer service and going above and beyond, sets me apart from the rest of the herd so to speak - I get a kick when passengers say, "Wow, this is the best Uber I've ever been in".
> 
> That being said, I do not understand why so many drivers on this site are against me offering these simple and inexpensive amenities.........


I am WITH YOU 1000% on this! I have heard that same statement more than a handful of times in the two months I have been doing this. I offer small waters, hard candies, gum and even granola bars (without choco chips!) to my riders, they all seem to love it and my tips received are a big part of my earnings so far. I only drive part time and I only spend about $10 a week on these things, seems like such a minor price to pay, imho.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I prefer driving at night. Driving at day results in cleanliness flags. I keep my car pretty clean but I think it is my broken center console and the pitted windshield that does me under.
> 
> I do drive in the day sometimes though.


So the being a cat driving in a suit doesn't do ya in?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I agree. I do not transport minors as doing so is against company policy. Unfortunately for me, a vast number of Uber/Lyft drivers do in fact transport Las Vegas minors to and from school regardless of this rule. This makes my job difficult and the unescorted minor is always shocked when I decline the ride. Yesterday I got a ping from Lyft. I clicked the arrived and confirm arrival button when I entered the gated area of the pax's apartment complex. As the pax approached my vehicle, I could see the pax was no older than 15 or 16. After I explained the situation and refused transport, the pax cancelled the ride. I then sent a message to Lyft and requested to be compensated a cancellation fee, which was granted in the way of a $5 bonus. I am unsure why Lyft referred to the cancellation fee as a "bonus", but they can expect to receive additional requests from me as I am now tired of not being compensated when the pax turns out to be an unescorted minor. Below is a snip-it of the rider's agreement. Below that is a snip-it of the e-terms.
> 
> View attachment 127989
> 
> ...


Possibly Las Vegas Drivers pick up minors, because NV law forbids drivers to discriminate by age.

As nearly as I can tell, Uber policy is that minor riders may not have an account, not that drivers cannot pick up minors. And this TNC policy to forbid minors is against NV law.

So basically, a driver that follows the rules in Nevada picks up any rider regardless of age.

If a passenger complained to the NTA that you refused to pick them up based on their age and had your license plate number, you could lose your ability to be a driver in Nevada.

https://www.leg.state.nv.us/nrs/NRS-706A.html



> NRS 706A.190  Adoption of policy prohibiting discrimination; prohibition against discrimination; accommodations for passenger who requires wheelchair-accessible vehicle.
> * 1.  A transportation network company shall adopt a policy which prohibits discrimination against a passenger or potential passenger on account of * national origin, religion, *age*, disability, sex, race, color, sexual orientation or gender identity or expression.
> *2.  A driver shall not discriminate against a passenger or potential passenger on account of* national origin, religion, *age*, disability, sex, race, color, sexual orientation or gender identity or expression.


NRS 706A.300 says that the penalty for a driver that disobeys is to prohibit the person from operating as a driver.


----------



## Colorado Springs Commute (May 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Possibly Las Vegas Drivers pick up minors, because NV law forbids drivers to discriminate by age.
> 
> As nearly as I can tell, Uber policy is that minor riders may not have an account, not that drivers cannot pick up minors. And this TNC policy to forbid minors is against NV law.
> 
> ...


So many discussions about this on just about every forum I am on!

I do see what you are saying and all these guidelines (along with Uber/Lyft TOS) are written to be very vague on these matters, leaving us in a horrible position as drivers. However the age discrimination laws you are talking about were written with the elderly in mind. But I do see what you are saying and leaves us wide open to so many issues in the future.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Colorado Springs Commute said:


> So many discussions about this on just about every forum I am on!
> 
> I do see what you are saying and all these guidelines (along with Uber/Lyft TOS) are written to be very vague on these matters, leaving us in a horrible position as drivers. However the age discrimination laws you are talking about were written with the elderly in mind. But I do see what you are saying and leaves us wide open to so many issues in the future.


Suppose a 14 year old gets angry when a driver says that it is against TOS and looks it up online and finds the law. Then next time he gets refused by a driver, he audio records the driver telling him he's too young to ride and takes a picture of the driver in his car with his license plate number clearly legible.

The Nevada Transportation Authority is not going to care that the law was "written with the elderly in mind." The law does not say discrimination based on being elderly, it says discrimination based on age.

The NTA enforces the law as written, and the law says the 14 year old is right. Further, the NTA is highly corrupt and in the pockets of the taxi companies. I'm sure they'd penalize any rideshare driver at the slightest pretense. That's why the NTA has goons all over trying to solicit cash rides from drivers.


----------



## Colorado Springs Commute (May 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Suppose a 14 year old gets angry when a driver says that it is against TOS and looks it up online and finds the law. Then next time he gets refused by a driver, he audio records the driver telling him he's too young to ride and takes a picture of the driver in his car with his license plate number clearly legible.
> 
> The Nevada Transit Authority is not going to care that the law was "written with the elderly in mind." The law does not say discrimination based on being elderly, it says discrimination based on age.
> 
> The NTA enforces the law as written, and the law says the 14 year old is right. Further, the NTA is highly corrupt and in the pockets of the taxi companies. I'm sure they'd penalize any rideshare driver at the slightest pretense. That's why the NTA has goons all over trying to solicit cash rides from drivers.


Like I said, I understand your point and it puts us in a really terrible position as drivers. Basically a no-win situation.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

Jagent said:


> I think you should stop with the water and snacks.


Like hell will I give water and snacks to these cheap f**ks in Miami..... They take the water, no tip... They can kiss my A$$.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Trust me in a city like killadelphia where it get's hot @ daytime and traffic is horrible in addition to the potholes = Bob Saget: 'I think Philadelphia has the best potholes in the U.S.' (

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848171609965961219)

you are @ best if you work nights !!!!


----------



## The PassenJournal (Jun 10, 2017)

I am a female and driving at night on the weekends was sometimes sketch. To help, I put 2 strings of battery operated string lights and strung them around the back of each of my seats so it lit up the back seat. It was below eye level from outside the car too so it didn't distract other drivers. I was never pulled over for them, so might help when driving at night


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

That's a very good idea!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The PassenJournal said:


> I am a female and driving at night on the weekends was sometimes sketch. To help, I put 2 strings of battery operated string lights and strung them around the back of each of my seats so it lit up the back seat. It was below eye level from outside the car too so it didn't distract other drivers. I was never pulled over for them, so might help when driving at night


Holy Uber Christmas Batman!!!!


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I wouldn't drive past 10pm in Vegas. Too many weirdos and you know whats that go on their mini vacations thinking they're invencible and act like trash while in your car to the casino or club...


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I've never lived in Vegas, but as someone who's been there as a tourist and up and down that strip many times, I would never want to drive it as an Uber/Lyft driver! Especially at night. I would guess the trips are from hotel to hotel. That's all we did when we were there. Airport taxi to the strip then trips up and down the strip until we took a taxi back to the airport.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Holy Uber Christmas Batman!!!!


LOL!



Trafficat said:


> Possibly Las Vegas Drivers pick up minors, because NV law forbids drivers to discriminate by age.
> 
> As nearly as I can tell, Uber policy is that minor riders may not have an account, not that drivers cannot pick up minors. And this TNC policy to forbid minors is against NV law.
> 
> ...


I just got home, but read your post this morning before starting my day. I quickly skimmed the law on this matter via the link you provided and felt comfortable giving rides to minors today.

Trafficat makes an excellent point about a minor getting pissed off after discovering the law and possibly recording me next time around, which in my area happens frequently.

That being said, last week a woman posted a very angry message on this site and sought the advice of us drivers because her daughter's friend, a minor, stole her grandmother's credit card and both girls secretly took an Uber. Regardless of both girls making it from point A to point B unharmed and without incident, the woman was really pissed-off and wanted to hold both the driver and Uber liable for transporting a minor without the express permission of an adult...

...so I guess we're damned if we do it or not. As for me, I plan to abide by Nevada state law. Thank you for taking time to post the information.



MadTownUberD said:


> We took a Hyatt shuttle to and from a nearby athletic club because they gave us a voucher due to their pool being closed. Both drivers opened the door for us. The driver on the way back offered us cold bottled water (this is Hotlanta after all, and it was 80+ outside). We tipped both drivers.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## MikeOh (May 16, 2017)

chefclean2017 said:


> I drive Uber in Gainesville, Florida, a huge college town and I only drive in the morning. Period. This schedule is actually pleasant, driving pax to work, school ( I actually drive young kids to school- moms ping me, I pull up and they drop their kid in my car), and an occasional ride to our small airport.


Same. Exactly the same.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I would say that you should stick to your day schedule, except instead of 7am to 7pm, try doing commute times. 5:00am to about 10:00 am. Take a break from 10 to about 2:00pm, and then work til 8:00 pm. On Friday and Saturday start later so you can work the party hours. You should really not spend so many hours driving. I spent 8 yrs being a semi truck driver. I got out of the field and now I'm a college student, but I saw the many health problems of fellow truck drivers from being in a job where you are sitting for so long.
> 
> Also, I've been to Vegas. I wouldn't work the strip either. The casinos aren't that far apart and all you'll be doing is shuttling pax from one to the other. Your gambling (non pun intended) on that "jackpot" payday when some drunk, happy pax has just won a good chunk of money, and tips you big. Those pax will be far and few in between the short runners.
> 
> ...


 All great advice, truly. I have an incredibly strong work ethic, always have. The thing is, driving for Uber/Lyft does not seem like work to me. I am not sure what I'd do if I took a break in between shifts... clean the house... wash clothes? Yeck!


----------



## xpdnc (Jun 12, 2017)

Great exchange of info here. Just signed up with Uber, waiting on Lyft. Haven't rolled the tires once for rideshare, but my last driving gig was as the Transporter for a detox facility - airport and rehab runs. Will pack water and freebies, always believed quality doesn't cost, it pays!


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

I drive Lyft, live in Calera, AL, but I go to Atlanta to drive on the weekends. Lift doesn't have enough of the riders here as yet. Hense.... go to Atlanta area. I drive the peak hours between Friday night till Sun morning. then head back home. Most peak hours are at night, which I like, for a number of reasons...less traffic tops the list. In the BHM market I'd be lucky to make 200 bucks during the weekdays driving Lyft, and another $100 or so with my taxi service. . Then add....In Atlanta, driving 28 hours, (14 hrs, 6-7 hr break, then another 14 hours) I make anywhere from $400.00 to $600.00 (after Lyft's cut) which includes the 20% bonus. Atlanta metro area 6 million people, State of Alabama, 5 million people. Some nights it's almost non-stop. I drive 20% daytime and the other 80% at night. Wouldn't have it any other way. Some mention that at night it's hard to see addresses.... I have a LED spotlight to see mailbox numbers, cost less than $20.00 at both WalMart or Northern Tool, comes with a 12V charger.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Daytime. Night drivers should be getting higher rates for all the BS they put up with but they don't.
> 
> I took one for Lyft the other day around 5pm. A $3 minimum fare. It was a bunch of drunk tweakers. I pulled up to the house and these scumbag looking guys were out front and ignored me (I should have left then and canceled it) then some guy on a bike comes riding along and tells me they are actually around the corner. I decide to listen to him and go there. A drunk lady and her boyfriend get in with her telling me half angry that "they were trying to get my attention and tell me they were over there" (but from where they were you could neither hear them or see them -- it was around the corner quite a way -- and they didn't bother to call or text but I digress) so I explained that the pin had them at the address I went to. They then said "Oh but we moved on". OK. I start the trip. NO DESTINATION. So I ask them and they say it is a gas station a few blocks down (so $3 for me). OK I say, I just have to put it in the system here as it is required. The drunk lady then says something like "Come on man it is just down the street!" and the boyfriend explains to her that he says he is required to enter the destination.
> 
> ...


All that deserved a 1*. Go back and request her rating be changed to a 1* and you never want to be paired up again


----------



## MamaNurse2018 (Jun 15, 2017)

TyDriver said:


> LMFAO, <3 === I'll take just 5 to start... One for each Pax... You know how those pax like to squeeze in 5 to my uberX machine.


Exactly! Actually happened to me tonight. Pulled up to pick up my passenger. He said if you will please be patient with me I've tried to get the others to come on but they are drunk. Shortly after 2 more hop in the back seat as the first one hopped in the front. Then I hear them ask well where are the other two lol. One more hops in the back and that officially makes my uberx full. Then the last one shows up. Well he says pop the trunk I'll get in. And the rest are all telling me to pop the trunk. I couldn't help but think to myself omg what in the world lmao. Mind you it was a surge ride and my first surge at that. What would you all have done?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

MamaNurse2018 said:


> Exactly! Actually happened to me tonight. Pulled up to pick up my passenger. He said if you will please be patient with me I've tried to get the others to come on but they are drunk. Shortly after 2 more hop in the back seat as the first one hopped in the front. Then I hear them ask well where are the other two lol. One more hops in the back and that officially makes my uberx full. Then the last one shows up. Well he says pop the trunk I'll get in. And the rest are all telling me to pop the trunk. I couldn't help but think to myself omg what in the world lmao. Mind you it was a surge ride and my first surge at that. What would you all have done?


You mean would i act like I'm 16 or would I act like I'm an adult putting a stranger in my trunk knowing if something happens I'm responsible. Not to mention the Financial ruins if the person is hurt because Uber insurance isn't gong to cover, your insurance will drop you. The list goes on. Of course one could say this sounds extreme. If you think they way, than let the PAX in the trunk for .50 cents more a mile.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MamaNurse2018 said:


> Exactly! Actually happened to me tonight. Pulled up to pick up my passenger. He said if you will please be patient with me I've tried to get the others to come on but they are drunk. Shortly after 2 more hop in the back seat as the first one hopped in the front. Then I hear them ask well where are the other two lol. One more hops in the back and that officially makes my uberx full. Then the last one shows up. Well he says pop the trunk I'll get in. And the rest are all telling me to pop the trunk. I couldn't help but think to myself omg what in the world lmao. Mind you it was a surge ride and my first surge at that. What would you all have done?


How far were they going? How much traffic was on the road? We can all pretend to be black-n-white Boy Scouts but those factor into the decision. It's a risk vs reward assessment.


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

Night. No traffic. Surge in entertainment areas. Easy to extract from bad situations due to no other vehicles preventing you from speeding off. Only issue is in my market the times from maybe 3-4:30 are a dead zone on weekdays


----------



## MamaNurse2018 (Jun 15, 2017)

vesolehome said:


> You mean would i act like I'm 16 or would I act like I'm an adult putting a stranger in my trunk knowing if something happens I'm responsible. Not to mention the Financial ruins if the person is hurt because Uber insurance isn't gong to cover, your insurance will drop you. The list goes on. Of course one could say this sounds extreme. If you think they way, than let the PAX in the trunk for .50 cents more a mile.


Geez, lighten up will ya! It was a funny situation and I was just sharing one of my experiences as an uber driver. Duh, I didn't start driving yesterday and I am very aware of the risk and complications that could or would have possibly arisen from that situation had I made the wrong choice. I have been a licensed driver for quite some time now and have maintained a spotless driving record. Hmmmmm...I wonder how that could even be possible? Ummm...maybe because I don't drive around making careless and wreckless decisions like allowing a drunk uber passenger to climb in my trunk for a ride home, risking possibly being killed in the event I were to get into an accident. I wasn't born yesterday and I didn't start driving today, but thanks for reminding me of all the risk involved. Happy Ubering to you!


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

I prefer DAY driving for many reasons such as it is Easier to see the hidden street signs or the house numbers. I will never understand how many people don't realize you can't see their house number from the road. The day time makes it easier to see the PAX who is approaching your car. I also prefer the day time PEOPLE, the FREAKS come out at night while working people roll during the day.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

MamaNurse2018 said:


> Geez, lighten up will ya! It was a funny situation and I was just sharing one of my experiences as an uber driver. Duh, I didn't start driving yesterday and I am very aware of the risk and complications that could or would have possibly arisen from that situation had I made the wrong choice. I have been a licensed driver for quite some time now and have maintained a spotless driving record. Hmmmmm...I wonder how that could even be possible? Ummm...maybe because I don't drive around making careless and wreckless decisions like allowing a drunk uber passenger to climb in my trunk for a ride home, risking possibly being killed in the event I were to get into an accident. I wasn't born yesterday and I didn't start driving today, but thanks for reminding me of all the risk involved. Happy Ubering to you!


It must have been when you write this...

_Mind you it was a surge ride and my first surge at that. What would you all have done?_

My bad if you weren't serious or just telling a fun story. Sometimes you have to take what people write as real. Uber on! Be safe!


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Ditch the water and snacks..... I did this had a PAX pour and whole bottle of water into the container of hard candy I had then report me for cleanness. Save yourself the hassle and money trust me.


----------



## xpdnc (Jun 12, 2017)

100° 10% humidity, I will handout water to pax, pedestrians and panhandlers.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I grew up in Venice Beach... I'd say a good 10 hours per day = 70 hours. I rest my SUV for 10 mins in South Point's parking garage 2 times per shift as it cools the car down and keeps the car cold. During these times I do a little cleaning and water/snack restocking. Sometimes I play a little video poker (tee hehe) before making a quick pitstop to the ladies room. This is sometimes profitable, but sometime not.


You're just a bit too pro Uber.



MikeOh said:


> Same. Exactly the same.


You look a lot like Al Sharpton.


----------



## MikeOh (May 16, 2017)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> You're just a bit too pro Uber.
> 
> You look a lot like Al Sharpton.


Of the 90s. He's even more scarier now.


----------



## Cookie something (Apr 18, 2017)

I've only ever done 2-3 trips before 9pm. Too much traffic, less pings, more cops hanging out (in my city they are spread out during the day but downtown and etc at night), and get away with wearing pj pants without it being obvious. 

I like to do 10pm ish to 4am ish during the school year. It's dead right now and I live in a decent Uber location in my city so I'll even keep the app running at home and slip shoes on if something comes my way. 

If I'm not tired and it's not busy out I'll go until five max, just because we have a lot of students coming in and out a lot and airport trips tend to be crazy late/early. 

I honestly don't know how a non-college town would be in terms of hours and stuff it's good to drive. Literally over 40000 people of my city's 90000 people are college students.


----------



## uberJeffinDetroit (Jun 30, 2017)

I tried the water and snacks for a while. The majority of people enjoyed it and threw me a few bucks once in a while. 

Ruined by the rudest few. If you and your buddies raid my stuff on a $3 ride, if you let your dumb kids make huge messes, if you wipe your cheeto fingers all over my seats, you're a worthless human. 

It's not worth it.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In Vegas you can make a few hundred taking a car full of hor kneee businessmen to a strip club at night. One run.
> Work smarter not harder.


How do you cherry pick THOSE rides lol?



touberornottouber said:


> Daytime. Night drivers should be getting higher rates for all the BS they put up with but they don't.
> 
> I took one for Lyft the other day around 5pm. A $3 minimum fare. It was a bunch of drunk tweakers. I pulled up to the house and these scumbag looking guys were out front and ignored me (I should have left then and canceled it) then some guy on a bike comes riding along and tells me they are actually around the corner. I decide to listen to him and go there. A drunk lady and her boyfriend get in with her telling me half angry that "they were trying to get my attention and tell me they were over there" (but from where they were you could neither hear them or see them -- it was around the corner quite a way -- and they didn't bother to call or text but I digress) so I explained that the pin had them at the address I went to. They then said "Oh but we moved on". OK. I start the trip. NO DESTINATION. So I ask them and they say it is a gas station a few blocks down (so $3 for me). OK I say, I just have to put it in the system here as it is required. The drunk lady then says something like "Come on man it is just down the street!" and the boyfriend explains to her that he says he is required to enter the destination.
> 
> ...


Contact Lyft and explain this situation to them (maybe copy the above) and dispute the one star AND change your rating for them to a one star. It is far worse for people like that to have a one star than you because they DON'T have 100 rides to average it out. Also, pay attention to their star rating which can help you decide whether or not you ever want to take the ride in the first place.



uberJeffinDetroit said:


> I tried the water and snacks for a while. The majority of people enjoyed it and threw me a few bucks once in a while.
> 
> Ruined by the rudest few. If you and your buddies raid my stuff on a $3 ride, if you let your dumb kids make huge messes, if you wipe your cheeto fingers all over my seats, you're a worthless human.
> 
> It's not worth it.


I hope you stopped the water/snacks (you said "tried" so I assume) and when you see children, before you even let them in the car tell the mother to make sure they aren't messy PLUS make sure they have appropriate seating (car seats for small ones) and booster seats for larger children. NO BOOSTER SEATS for toddlers, and they will try. Not even if the ride is "just down the street" if you let a child in the car restrained by a regular seatbelt and God forbid there was an accident, the kid can be decapitated. Anyway, it is your car and you can make sure they are ready to be clean and ride. That also includes no food or drink (I had someone spill - it actually exploded - a starbucks drink in my car. Got $40 to get it cleaned but I was not able to drive for 2 days because it wouldn't dry soon enough). You must protect your asset and you can't rely upon irresponsible people to respect your property.

I tried driving mornings from 7-9 on Lyft because local car dealerships use it to take their customers home or work. It was nice at first because it is quite busy, but once I started seeing my rating drop I realized since the dealership's contact person is also doing the rating and they may think four stars is adequate, I don't know. Also, I was told by a rider customer that the dealership said no tip was necessary because they take care of everything. Which means NO TIP at all for those rides guaranteed. I avoid those areas now and only do them if I'm somehow there, but overall, not a good bet.



LA_Native said:


> I think people are harping on your amenities because they're somewhat worried that passengers will come to consider that minimum standard of a "ride share" experience. At the rates currently offered, I find it economically irresponsible for _me_ to offer _free_ beverages and snacks, but you don't. Hey, we all have our styles -- different strokes.
> 
> As for difference between driving during different times of day, here (Santa Monica/Venice/MDR) it seems rush hour (early morning & evening) and Friday & Saturday evenings are the most profitable. I've only been driving a short while, and I've really only driven early evening hours 5pm - 10pm. I don't mind the traffic, as I am in no real rush when I'm driving during rush hour.
> 
> BTW, do you average over 80 hours a week of ride share driving?


She can be smug because she's driving Las Vegas with an UberX minimum of 96 cents per mile/ which is 72 cents after Uber's cut. That leaves her with a profit of .18 cents per mile, where in my town the profit is .06 per mile - one third of hers. anyway, if she's driving 100 miles a day, her actual profit is a HUGE $18! She may be one of those who believes in the tooth fairy and Santa Claus and that every cent of the .72 cents goes right in her pocket... Then, again, she might be Uber Select - she may have invested in an expensive car that she expects she'll still be able to drive and earn $$$ once Uber goes driverless. Funny that she doesn't include that tidbit in her market analysis.



Mikedamirault said:


> I mostly drive at night/early mornings (until 5 AM), for many reasons
> 
> • I'm a night owl through and through, if I'm up at night, why not choose that time to drive?
> 
> ...


Even though I bought an unlimited carwash pass, I still want to minimize the number of washes because not only is rideshare driving extremely hard on your car, but frequent washing isn't good either. So I use a California Car Duster and it is great.



MadTownUberD said:


> I've only been doing this since Feb of this year, so you have seniority. That said, the "pioneers" I talk to in the MSN airport queue who have been doing it since 2014 have been really friendly to me, and understand that everyone's reasons for driving are different.
> 
> I am one of the dufuses who likes the MKE airport queue. If I time it right I only have to wait 30-60 minutes for a $12 fare...although I get XL requests so those are double. Also you never know where you're going to go...I talked to a few drivers who said they had trips to Madison, which works great for me since I live between the two cities. Also Saturday night I had a trip to Lake Geneva ($60 + $10 tip), where there just happened to be a wedding reception full of Uber pax. Not enough space here to tell that story!
> 
> But yeah like you once I get to the city I am committed for several hours / all day. I figure it costs me $15 round trip to get to Madison and $25-30 round trip to get to Milwaukee.


Are you talking $ per gas, or your .54 per mile deductible found to be reasonable per the IRS that is your actual cost? Asking for a friend.


----------

